# scratch on my cylinder head



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

Had my head skimmed on my VR6 and then my mate put it in the parts wash at work as they couldn't acid dip it. Strate away i got scared as I hate other people working on my car.
Anyway got it back and theirs a 2" and 1" scratch on the gasket face






















There only light can't feel with you finger but can with your nail.
Do you think ill get away with it? perhaps use some PERMATEX Copper Spray. 
Ideally id like it to be mint but im unsure of what you can get away with 
Tom


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: scratch on my cylinder head (vrtme)*

where? anywhere around the combustion chamber, i wouldnt chance it. anywhere else, i would have to see a picture


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

take it back to your "mate" and say wtf...if you had the head planed then it should be smooth as a babys bottom..with the head contracting and expanding it will eat the head gasket ..how much material did they remove originally..you may have to have it planed again... or if you can simply stick a palm sander on it and more or less remove it then your golden..if you dont trust yourself..send it in to a machine shop and get a second opinion..then kick your mate in the nuts. You cant "acid dip" aluminum..because..well it will eat your cylinder head


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (toy_vw)*








A palm sander.....


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

its been done many times...by many people..the trick is to not apply lot of pressure and not focus on one area...your cleaning the surface..not making the grand canyon


----------



## kw_killer (Aug 14, 2004)

A get them to polish it down, or replace if you can confirm that it was there before pickup,(otherwize will be a fight) and as for sealing the gasket. This stuff we use at an industrial plant for sealing gaskets on extreme high temperature/pressure gaskets. Use it on many engines, never a problem. http://www.jetlube.com/jetlube...d=714


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Are we talking about getting rid of a scratch or cleaning the surface?
And wtf is a thottle ?

really..my retarded neighbour would understand the typo, smart A$$
by the sounds of it, his scratches are tiny..if he can clean it up and not take off virtually any material then theres nothing to worry about..
BUT..the correct method is to re-plane
THE MAIN POINT HERE IS...take it in to your machinist again...


_Modified by toy_vw at 9:46 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

cheers guys. yep the scratches are really small but going against the grain of the skimming tool so look worse than they are
they feel as deep as the marks made by the skimming tool so im just going to go for it. would have perfered it without scratches but oh well


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_Since we are on the topic of reading in between the lines.
I think you are trying to tie the hamster (not hampster) to a throttle body?
And if it isn’t hamster you are trying to tie to the throttle body? WTF is hampster?
Almost every post that you make sounds like a verbal diarrhea.
[/img]

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your special... but I do believe the topic was regarding cylinder heads,not reading between the lines.Do you have beef with me for some reason? You correcting me on a forum is not insulting in any way. But please, do teach me your ways so I can be just like you, or atleast let me know what your issue is so you can go have your period already
...Thanks

and good luck with the cylinder head issue


----------



## gott9262 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: scratch on my cylinder head (vrtme)*

If the there isn't enough surface for a machine shop to properly plane the out the blemish(s). Go to any parts store and use Permatex aviation sealant on any of the surface irregularities before installing the head gasket. Works like a charm (still rockin on my 16vT).


----------

